# Quick dough



## TheUnknown (Aug 5, 2003)

Ok, I'll tell you guys my dilemma. My parents has the money, plenty of it. But, they wouldn't buy it for me, they told me "To get a job" literally. You may be thinking "Ok so, get to the point" Ok, I was thinking up of few ways to earn cash, so I thought I would get some of your ideas. Thanks.

Edit: Forget to include what I was gonna buy. It's a ComboDrive eMac, $1000.


----------



## vogel (Aug 5, 2003)

drugs


----------



## Arden (Aug 5, 2003)

Well, you could negotiate with them to do various home improvement chores around the house like weeding, mowing lawns, cleaning up leaves or seed bombs, etc.  That's how I got my parents to pay for my first 6 months of insurance.  They credit me with $6 for every hour I put in.

You could also sign a contract saying that you will pay them back as soon as you get some steady money.  Then, you could have your computer and not have to pay for it until you do get a job.

Of course, there's the usual fare, like mowing lawns, raking leaves, shovelling walks, etc.  My friend saved up lawn mowing money for 2 years to buy his computer (PC, but so what).

Vogel: Rehab.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Aug 5, 2003)

Prostitution, extortion, robbery (banks, carry-outs, ATMs, old ladies, young children), bribery, "accounting errors", loan sharking, mail fraud, wire fraud, and drugs are all acceptable ways of making money in American society these days.  Please, do whatever job suits your talents.


----------



## TheUnknown (Aug 5, 2003)

Haha, is it just me or is Arden the only sane person ever replied to my topic? What a coindence, my friend on AIM suggested the prostitution idea. I think I'm gonna have to stick with Arden's ideas, the system fails once again.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 5, 2003)

if you have any html skills you could make simple web pages  for people, also you could do video editing for people who are doing projects and stuff (which is what ive done), but it sounds like the computer you are buying may be for this type of purpose.  Maybe you could resort to begging to, other wise it looks like prostition is the way to go, like in the movie -Midnight Cowboy-


----------



## Arden (Aug 5, 2003)

You could sell one of your parents' cars, or their furniture, or large kitchen appliances...


----------



## chemistry_geek (Aug 5, 2003)

Almost forget to mention THE LOTTERY! Er, I mean, the poor person's tax.  You have a better chance of hiccoughing, sneezing, coughing, getting struck by lightening, and zapped by cosmic rays simulataneously than winning the lottery.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 5, 2003)

its still a chance


----------



## Arden (Aug 5, 2003)

Yeah, that woman who won was on Leno recently.  I bet _she_ didn't think she'd win, either.

Of course, you have to be 18...


----------



## TheUnknown (Aug 5, 2003)

I would sell something, but my parents would forbid it. I know it sounds stupid, but I tried reasoning with them, and they'll pay me for chores around the house. Plus, I'm gonna get an "afterschool" job, so that should do it.. I think.


----------



## Randman (Aug 5, 2003)

Find something you like and see if you can  earn a few bucks that way. Try caddying at a golf course or yard work if you're into outdoors stuff. 
  Hit a bookstore or library for a chance if you're more into studious stuff. Try a hospital or retirement home and see if you can earn a few bucks by visiting/reading to the people there.
  If you're really good in a subject, try some tutoring.


----------



## Randman (Aug 5, 2003)

Oh, and if your neighbors are friendly, try an auction of services, where they pay you to do some odd job and chores for them. Compliment that with a yard sale of your old junk (get some friends to contribute). Add that with a small bake sale/lemonade stand for a day. That might impress your parental units enough to break down for the remainder. And don't forget to have a flyer or three handy explaining that you're looking to buy your own computer.


----------



## monktus (Aug 5, 2003)

There's always Starbucks


----------



## TheUnknown (Aug 5, 2003)

Those ideas are quite useful, I'll look into the retirement home and stuff. Let's just hope things goes well at the end. 

And Starbucks doesn't exist around here.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 5, 2003)

i caddy which is easy if you are good at sucking up and have a faint interest in golf, i also worked in a retirement home which was soooo easy, all i had to do was play cards with the old guys, huge checkers with the old ladies, and just talk to some people about the "old days"


----------



## Arden (Aug 6, 2003)

Remember, whatever you do, don't volunteer for anything or you will find yourself with many hours of work and no computer.  I'm sure you figured that out, thought. 

Just out of curiosity, Unknown, how old are you?


----------



## powermac (Aug 6, 2003)

Shoot for at least the imac, it may require you to work more, you will be pleased!!!!


----------



## vogel (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *
> Vogel: Rehab. *



No need for rehab... you're just selling the drugs, not using them (well not all of them anyway)


----------



## Arden (Aug 9, 2003)

Powermac, he's going for the *eMac*... whatever, the feeling's still the same.

Vogel: Drugs are not the answer.


----------



## TheUnknown (Aug 9, 2003)

I was thinking about being a caddy, I know a teacher at my school who play golf a lot, I could be his caddy. Arden, I'm 15, nothing special.

The whole caddy thing reminds me of Happy Gilmore.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 9, 2003)

well usually regular golfers like your teacher dont have a "regular caddy", most of the time you would work at a Country Club or local course, 

i wish it was like Happy Gilmore, i would caddy more often,


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

Usually, you're a caddy-for-a-day for any given golfer.

So, you're old enough to work but too young to have a job... maybe, if you have a hard time raising money, you should make up a contract saying that if your parents buy you this eMac now, you will pay them back with every penny you earn until it's paid off.  That might help, although it could spill over into the whole insurance business.


----------



## cfleck (Aug 22, 2003)

all that is fine.  basically you're going to have to get some kind of job.  but another way to make an extra couple hundred bucks (over a couple months) is to collect all the change in the house.  ma and/or pa comes home from work and dumps out their change.  get it!  scavenge their cars!  everytime you buy something save the change and throw it in your can.

before long you will have  a nice chunk.  you're not going to pay for the computer with it, but it will help.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 22, 2003)

hahah i do that and make like 40-60 bucks every 3 weeks, it is a nice little way to accumulate money without doing anything


----------



## habilis (Aug 22, 2003)

get a real job you slacker. When I was 12 I was slaving away all night long washin dishes at Gerome's Pizza and Ribs. I been workin full time summer jobs since the summer of 1989. Kiss my ass.


----------



## Arden (Aug 23, 2003)

I just got a job, though it pays minimum wage.  I'll be looking for alternative ways of making money as well, such as online surveys, video taping events, perhaps another part time job... who knows.

Are there any companies that don't have very stringent hiring policies?  The company I work at, Funworks, is just such a company.  Almost anyone can get hired there, and we currently have in the range of 80 employees.  Plus, I know the general manager very well, so it was easy for me.  If there's anyplace like that where you live, don't hesitate: apply now!  You won't regret it, like I think I might!  (I waited 2 years to get a job since I was eligible; I am realizing that I should have applied here first and looked for another job afterward.)


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 23, 2003)

McDonalds and Wendy's are always hiring, and you can work there at 14 because they are so desperate.  Wendy's usually pays pretty well (e.g. more then minimum wage) and you can get a raise for every month you work there.  I've nevered worked in fast food, but I have friends that have, they say its not as bad as people make it out to be.


----------



## Arden (Aug 24, 2003)

Personally, I have taken a vow never to work at McDonald's because I think they are the AOL of the food business; I wouldn't work there if I was starving and that was the only job available in the country.

Fast food is an easy job to get into because they don't have very stringent hiring requirements... no doctorate in Hamburger Preparation, no certification in Fountain Drink Machine Operation.  However, it's not a very glamorous job, and it doesn't pay very well usually (I doubt they pay much more than minimum wage).  But a job's a job.

I entered the realm of fast food in a way today.  I worked in the Snack Bar at Funworks for an hour, and I made pizzas.  It was actually pretty easy, and I'm not sure if my qualms about making food are well placed anymore (I didn't want to make food because I didn't want to be responsible for someone's culinary satisfaction), but standard-issue pizzas are really not a big deal, and they're hard to mess up (you just place the ingredients and stick it on the oven rack... it moves through and cooks on its own).


----------



## mulvawood (Aug 24, 2003)

Kinko's, they'll hire anyone.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Aug 24, 2003)

Fast Food jobs like flipping burgers at McDonalds are in jeopardy of being lost to robotics.  Why?  A robot can do the same job consistently and cheaper.  Yes!  Cheaper than minimum wage!  I read about a prototype that the Golden Arches is testing.  10 years from now a restaurant will be much smaller than it is today and will be nearly completely mechanized, an assembly plant for fast food.  I predict that cow carcases will arrive fresh from the slaughter house, dumped into a mchine that separates the flesh from the bones, grinds the meat, and stamps out fresh burgers ready for frying and consumption.  It will be the latest craze, "fresh" fast food.  This will be driven by the higher cost of energy (less lighting and environmental requirements), rising property costs and taxes, and decreased environmental space.  Humans are expensive to employ.  Employers must pay into the workers compensation bin for unemployment benefits, and there is always the risk for an employment-related accident and medical costs.  Robots just require a service or maintenance call.  Welcome to the future.


----------



## Arden (Aug 24, 2003)

That's the scary part of new technology.  When everything's automated, what is there to do for the masses?  When you can get robots or androids to clean floors, make cars, ship products, pick crops, etc., basically all the menial labor jobs, then there is nothing left for the uneducated with only manual labor skills.  Many more people will be unemployed, and big businesses will control all the means of production by making their robots produce more, specific robots.  Welcome to employment hell.


----------



## TheUnknown (Aug 25, 2003)

Whoa, forgot to check this post. I'll update you guys on what's up now with me.

I was thinking about selling my old Performa 6116CD with printer for $2,000 and buy the $1,800 iMac then I'd have some money left over for the upcoming Panther. But I'm asking for your opinions on this: Should I sell it or not?


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 25, 2003)

i might be missing something but how can you get 2000 dollars for a Performa 6116CD and printer, is it a high end printer or something


----------



## TheUnknown (Aug 25, 2003)

Actually, that's the amount I spent on the Performa. So, I'd like the same amount of money back and buy me a new iMac. But I'm not really sure if I should sell it or not.


----------



## Arden (Aug 25, 2003)

Ditto!  I'd love to see the sucker that would buy that... cuz I've got a bunch of $300 ball point pens I could sell him!

If somehow you manage to pull off this con, you should save the money until Apple releases Panther and installs it on their new computers, and buy a new printer.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 25, 2003)

ok im not crazy, i checked on eBay and one was going for 50 dollars WITH A MONITOR, good luck with that though on apple-history.com they say that the 6100 case sold for 1700 

you may find someone though lol


----------



## TheUnknown (Aug 25, 2003)

I know some people around here that are incredibly stupid enough to buy it. But then, I should wait a while if I get the promised money from my parents, and I can forget about selling my Performa. For me, it's hard to let it go, you know what I mean?


----------



## Arden (Aug 25, 2003)

Of your Performa?  Hmm...

Borrow a CD burner if you don't have one and make a backup of your data before you get rid of it.  Unless you added a hard drive, you should be able to fit everything on one disc.

If you can find a sucker who'd pay a G5's price for a Performa, I don't see why you wouldn't go for it, even though it's really kind of cheating.  If you're more honest than that, try to hold out for your parents' money; otherwise, go for it.

Geez, I can't believe I'm saying this...


----------

